# Need an opinion



## haywire haywood (Feb 22, 2015)

This just came out of a the fridge after a week with the Hi-Mountain buckboard bacon cure on it.  It doesn't look evenly colored which I take as not cured completely.  Should I go ahead and smoke it, or cure it longer?













boston butt.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 22, 2015)

That is normal. The spots are from touching the bag and oxidizing differently. The color will even out as you smoke it.


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok, thanks...


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> That is normal. The spots are from touching the bag and oxidizing differently. The color will even out as you smoke it.


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks.  I cold smoked it at about 90-110 for about 4 hours and it turned out better than the others I've done at 70ish.  Just ordered an AMNPS and 2lbs each of pitmasters and apple to try.  I need to quit futzing around and build a more permanent smoker.

Ian


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

Where are the pics ?

Gary


----------



## haywire haywood (Mar 2, 2015)

Please accept my most humble apologies... :)













2015-03-02 10.22.38.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Mar 2, 2015


















1424704563070.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

Now that's better looks great   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------

